# Nate



## scottspinella (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm looking for 3 website that offer sample question for the NATE test.


----------



## Brendanc (Aug 31, 2016)

*websites for nate sample questions*

www.hvaccertificationpracticetests.com/nate-quiz/

hvac-certification-exam-guide.com/ac-nate-certification-l.htm

www.hvac-certification-practice-exams.com/?page=free-samples&id=2&course=nate-core

TEAM WORK MAKES THE DREAM WORK


----------



## MARINELLISAM (Aug 31, 2016)

First turn off apple spell check so that the 3 different websites don't search for HIV. :laughing: 

http://www.hvaccertificationpractice...com/nate-quiz/

hvac-certification-exam-guide.com/ac-nate-certification-l.htm

http://www.hvac-certification-practi...urse=nate-core


----------



## jamespotts (Aug 31, 2016)

try castleconnect.com


----------

